
Why Startups Fail and Why We Should’ve Too - brk
http://www.startupforless.org/2007/09/why-startups-fail-and-why-we-shouldve-too-by-denny-k-miu.html
======
wglb
I am wondering how much credibility positions from Gartner is given in the
startup community overall. They seem to be pretty risk-adverse, and not
necessarily forward-thinking.

~~~
dennykmiu
They are not what they used to be. In the 2000's, during the telecom bubble,
they were basically god. In 2003, they were still somewhat credible among the
VC's. Today, I am guessing that they are basically irrelevant.

